# Draw Weight for Compound Target Bow



## habibi (Jan 16, 2021)

At your draw weight, the arrow will have no problem making it to any target you're likely to find on a field archery course. But assuming you have a fixed sight, you might have an issue with pin spread, where you can't fit your twenty yard and (e.g.) 60 yd pin in the housing. 

In any case, your poundage isn't a limitation for outdoor competitions. As long as you know your effective distance for your setup, you can just enter any competition at a class whose max distance aligns with yours. On outdoor archery courses (field or 3d), there's multiple stakes (shooting positions) at every target. Sort of like tee boxes in golf for pros, men, and women. Your class determines which stake you shoot from, and each class has a max yardage that you'll encounter on the course.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Holding weight is as important as draw weight.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

It’s plenty; however, if you expect to shoot longer distances, my strong advice would be to shoot a skinny arrow. At your poundage, the arrow will be much lighter than someone shooting 60lb and is more susceptible to being blown by the wind. It will also slow down quicker due to less force behind it but the same drag as a heavier arrow shot at the same speed. By shooting a skinny arrow, like a Victory VAP, you will have a decent level of wind resistance and maximise your trajectory compared to a larger diameter arrow of the same mass. An arrow like the VAP would work nicely for target and also for 3D.




Lycos said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm shooting my current bow with a draw weight at 45 lb. I'm using it for target shooting indoors. If I go to an outdoor competition (probably not 3D) is that still enough to hit targets at the further ranges (what 70 .. 80 yards?) that you come across?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## khoover1990 (12 mo ago)

45 is great for any target shooting in my experience you don’t need to be out there shooting 70 like I hear some individuals out there the best advice I have always heard is if it’s comfortable for you then it will work


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have a friend that is using 24# because of shoulder problems & shoots in the low 800's on the 900 round with recurve & fingers, so 45# would be plenty weight.


----------



## ThatBikeGuy (8 mo ago)

subconsciously said:


> Holding weight is as important as draw weight.


How so?


----------



## Radley (9 mo ago)

Thanks.


----------

